# Was war euer erstes GT-Bike?



## GTFreak (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo GT'ler,

nachdem ich mittlerweile schon zwei GT-Bikes habe und sich meine Frau immer wieder fragt, warum nicht ein Bike reicht (sie kennt meine Pläne noch nicht  ), wollte ich wissen, was euer erstes GT war.

Mein erstes Bike war ein 1996'er Zaskar LE, dann habe ich es verkauft und mir ein 1998'er GT STS 1000 DS gekauft, dass ich heute noch habe (und nie hergeben werde!). Dazu kam vor kurzem noch ein 1997'er GT Zaskar LE, dem besten Hardtail ever.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (5. Oktober 2004)

1989er Tequesta in Lackierung "Pink Smoke". Das habe ich aber erst später gebraucht gekauft, damals hatte ich noch kein Geld für sowas Schönes...

Der Rahmen wird wohl immer noch von jemandem als Singlespeeder gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (5. Oktober 2004)

92er Tequesta Schwarz-Gelb (nach 1000km waren alle Lager, sowie einige
Speichen kaputt) (verkauft)
93er Bravado LE Blau-Gelb Team (verkauft)
96er LTS-1 (Titanschwinge) (hab ich heute noch)
97er STS-1 (an der Sattelstütze gerissen) (gegen aufpreis ein 98 Modell bekommen)
98er STS-DS-1000 (2001 am Tretlager gerissen) Da GT am Ende war wurde mir ein neuer Rahmen mit 35% Ermässigung angeboten
2003 Ruckus I-drive 2.0 (nach drei Monaten verkauft, zu schwer, geht nur gut bergab, oder zum Droppen aber für C/C oder Enduro unmöglich zu fahren.)
2000 hab ich noch ein GT Avalanche 2.0 gekauft das ich heute auch noch habe.

GT ist für mich gestorben. Ich fahre jetzt Santa Cruz und Specialized! Falls mal ein Zaskar in BallBurnished kommt kauf ich einen ansonsten lass ich es sein.


----------



## Ger (5. Oktober 2004)

Mein 91´er Karakoram.
Schwarz! Fahr ich heute noch. Bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rad. Glücklichbin.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## GTdanni (5. Oktober 2004)

Mein erstes GT ist mein 97er STS 1.
Ich hab es 1999 vom Vater meines Freundes gekauft. 
Dieser Freund wurde leider (wegen einer Frau) erschossen.
Ich suchte damals sowieso ein Fahrrad und hab dann für 2300DM das STS genommen.
Welches ich natürlich um keinen Preis der Welt jemals wieder hergeben werde. 
So kam bei mir die Hass-Liebe zu GT zu stande, und nimmt kein Ende.  
Mein 2. GT (das Tachyon) war ein Zufall bei Ebay.


----------



## kathoz (5. Oktober 2004)

mein erstes GT war ein 19.95'er Karakoram in blau habe es leider dann 19.97 verkauft als ich mein 19.94'er Zaskar bekam.


----------



## Bastieeeh (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte seit 1996 ein Zaskar LE in gelb. Ein tolles Rad! Anfang des Jahres hab ich mir einen GT XCR 2000-Rahmen ersteigert und im Laufe diesen Jahres aufgebaut.


----------



## SonGoku (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe 1994 von nem Schulkumpel (wohlhabende Familie hatte der & zudem aus "WESTBERLIN"  )
ein '91er Avalanche für sage & schreibe nur 500,- DM abgekauft..!!!


----------



## dantist (6. Oktober 2004)

Mein erstes (und bisher einziges) GT war ein 97er Zaskar, welches mein Konfirmationsgeschenk war und mir heute noch treu ist. Ich habe es erst kürzlich wieder in Stand gestellt und bin sehr froh, dass ich mir mal so ein Ding gekauft habe.

Wenn jemand übrigens noch einen Zaskar-Rahmen übrig hat, ich wäre Abnehmer! (siehe Signatur)


----------



## ow1 (6. Oktober 2004)

Mein allererstes GT ist und war ein LTS Team aus der ersten Produktion. Als ich in einer Mountainbike Zeitschrift dieses Bike zum ersten mal sah, war es um mich geschehen. Ich musste dieses Teil unbedingt haben. Die Sache hatte nur einen Haken. Wie bekomme ich die 7000!!! Fränkli (etwa 4800 Euros) zusammen.
Es war so anfangs 1995 und bis anhin blieb es ein traum aber als dann ein Freund, der mit einem GT Händler gut bekannt war, mich anrief, er habe ein GT LTS Team für 5500 Fränkli. Hm, immer noch ein Haufen Kohle. Da ich zurzeit auch noch Besitzer eines Cannondale Delta V war und ich jemand wusste, der mir das Bike direkt vom Hintern weg kaufen würde, landete ich einen klasse Deal und musst so noch etwa die Hälfte des Preises aufbringen.
Es war dann im Herbst 95 als ich mein Baby   das erste mal ausfahren durfte. Und ich muss euch sagen, das Bike fährt sich immer noch wie vom anderen Stern  

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten musste ich in der zwischen Zeit schon austauschen. Der untere Teil der Kettenstrebe bekam einen Riss. Wurde gegen Garantie ersetzt. Dann nach etlichen Kilometern waren die Laufräder an der Reihe. Leider gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine White Industries Naben in der Schweiz und so musste es wenigstens ein Hügi Laufradsatz sein. Die Gleitlager gleiteten auch nicht immer so wie sie sollten und wurden auch ausgetauscht. Ja, und jetzt bin ich mir am überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein paar Maguras HS33 leisten soll, denn an mein Bike passen leider keine V-Brakes. Damit wäre dann mein GT wieder up to Date und ich habe dann ein vollwertige Alternative zu meinem Canyon. Darum bringe ich es auch nicht übers Herz meine Ehe mit meinem GT zu brechen.


----------



## kingmoe (6. Oktober 2004)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und jetzt bin ich mir am überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein paar Maguras HS33 leisten soll, denn an mein Bike passen leider keine V-Brakes. Damit wäre dann mein GT wieder up to Date und ich habe dann ein vollwertige Alternative zu meinem Canyon.



Also ich finde die HS33 (und auch die HS11/22) immer wieder göttlich. Seit Jahren nicht kaputt zu kriegen - und das bei Top-Funktion. Hier ja gerade auch noch schön günstig:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2588


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (7. Oktober 2004)

jou  
Danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## Micha123! (31. Juli 2007)

Hatte Anfang der 90er ein weiss/schwarz geschecktes "GT -All terra- Avalanche" (dieser Schriftzug groß auf dem Unterrohr) von 1992, voll Shimano DX-ausgestattet mit U-Brake, Ritchey-Parts (heute Gold wert). Dieses Schätzche habe ich mir nach dem Kauf meines 94er Bravado LE meiner damaligen Freundin überlassen. Habe sie neulich bei uns in der Stadt gesehen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir zuerst das GT in´s Auge gesprungen.....immer noch im Top-Zustand........


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2007)

Micha123! schrieb:


> .....immer noch im Top-Zustand........



Die Freundin auch?  

Ich hatte ein rotes Timberline, hab es ca. 93 von meinem Bruder gekauft. Geklaut 1996.


----------



## sansibar (1. August 2007)

Also das erste GT hab ich mir in 2005 bei der Bucht ersteigert, Zaskar LE von 1995 und dann nach und nach alles andere, so dass das GT im Herbst 2006 fahrbar war. Fährt sich wie die SAU , leicht, beschleunigung super und Bockhart, und die Funktion von 10 Jahre altem Shimano sensationel.


----------



## Pharell (1. August 2007)

Habe beim Radhändler im Jahre *1998 *ein weisses Bike gesehen und das wollt ich unbedingt haben. Es sah einfach unwiderstehlich hübsch aus. Racig, agil usw.. 
Damals hab gar nicht so richtig gewusst das es nen GT Avalanche ist.
Zum Glück hatte ich bald Jugendweihe und der Traum wurde wahr.

Seitdem fahre ich durch die Lande und der Rahmen hält und hält und hält.


----------



## patrol (1. August 2007)

Mein erstes und leider bisher einziges GT ist ein 97er Avalanche in ball burnished.
Außer den üblichen Verschleißteilen, einer neuen Gabel und der HS 33 hat sich daran noch nichts geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (1. August 2007)

mein erstes ist ein STS1 habe 1996 einen Bericht darüber in der Bike-Bravo gelesen von da an wollte ich es umbedingt haben. Bin dann 1997 zu einem GT-Hädler in Waldbrunn gefahren und habe es BomberZ1 und Crossmax gekauft. 
Ein Traum der für immer mein ist. Danach habe ich ein Zaskar LE in der Schweiz gekauft. Nach diversen Ebay Käufen XCR1000, Zaskar Le -Rahmen, .... habe ich ein Idrive Marathon in Österreich gekauft, ein Xizang-Rahmen kam von USA (wird noch aufgebaut)und mein Ruckus Single-Speed kommt aus Tschechien. Ach ja ein ZR1.0-Rahmen ist auch aus der Bucht. Und nicht zu vergessen mein iDrive5 aus Memmingen. Rad wurde komplett gekauft und dann mit schönen Teilen veredelt. Ist das schon Sucht????


----------



## aka (2. August 2007)

Mein erstes MTB ist ein GT Timberline, hab' ich so um 1992 vom Haendler gekauft. Hatte null Ahnung von Bikes, Teilen und Marken. 
Die Originalausstattung war solala - mittlerweile fahre ich einen selbstgestrickten LRS mit DT 41er Felgen, den Originalsattel habe ich dieses Fruehjahr gegen einen Flite getauscht. Die Trigger sind durch Sachs Quartz Grip Shifts ersetzt. Das hintere Schaltwerk ist nun (ein ziemlich altes) XT. Ich sollte mal die Zuege ersetzen (sind noch die ersten), dann wuerde es wohl besser schalten und bremsen 
Die groesste Aenderung: vorne bremse ich mit einer V-Brake.

Benutze ich immer noch als Schlechtwetter- bzw. Ersatzrad, z.b. hier in Muensingen:


----------



## Radical_53 (2. August 2007)

Das erste GT, was ich je gefahren bin, war ein 93er Zaskar LE in "purple". Mein Onkel hatte es sich damals gekauft und zu Anfang konnte ich gar nicht verstehen, wie man für so viel Geld ein Rad kaufen kann. Bis ich es dann gefahren war 
Nicht viel später ging dann auch mein damaliges Merida MTB in die Binsen und ich hab diverse Räder zur Probe gefahren, keins war wie das Zaskar.
Ende 94 habe ich dann also frohen Mutes einen Haufen Geld beim GT Händler gelassen, um mein 95er Zaskar LE in ball burnished abzuholen.
Das Rad bin ich dann quasi ausschließlich bis 2003 gefahren, wo mir ein STS DH über den Weg lief (und leider nicht lange gehalten hat).
Das 95er Zaskar ist mittlerweile im wohlverdienten Ruhestand, seinen Platz hat ein 97er Zaskar LE eingenommen und wird noch immer mit viel Freude bewegt 
Mittdendrin hatte ich auch mal für eine kurze Zeit ein Team Trials, aber nur so lange bis ich wußte daß Trial definitiv nichts für mich ist


----------



## tomasius (2. August 2007)

Mein erstes GT war gar kein MTB.  






Das erstes GT MTB kam dann erst 2005. Ein 92er Zaskar, das ich mir damals als Schüler nicht leisten konnte. 






Unerfüllte Jugendträume kommen halt doch irgendwann mal hoch.  Mittlerweile sind es drei Zaskars. Aber diesen Virus kennt ihr ja...  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2007)

Kenne ich 

Nachdem sich mein Bruder 1993 ein Terramoto gekauft hat, war ich fasziniert von der Marke. Preislich war es aber nicht drin. Ich war Student und ein Auto war halt wichtiger. Ich hatte ja einen gut ausgestatteten No-Name-Rahmen. 1998 bot Bicycles die Zaskar Rahmen für billiges Geld an. Da kam ich leider zu spät und ließ mir einen 2-Danger aufschwatzen. 

2003 tauchte in der Bucht noch ein nagelneuer Zaskar in BB auf. Da gab es dann kein Halten mehr, zumal der Verkäufer quasi um die Ecke war. 2005 kam der Renner hinzu und ich war eigentlich glücklich.  

Eigentlich??

Zur Sucht ist es dann letztes Jahr geworden. Nachdem ich mir den LTS kaufte, ging es dann seit Februar Schlag auf Schlag. Das Ergebnis seht Ihr ja links  Und ich will keines missen.


----------



## tomasius (2. August 2007)

links


----------



## Radical_53 (2. August 2007)

Erinnert mich an Frau Beifahrer... "nein, nicht da lang, das andere links!"


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2007)

Wie sitzt Ihr nicht mit einem Spiegel vor dem PC. 

Das kommt davon, wenn man mal schnell etwas schreiben will und abgelenkt wird. Ist aber geändert.


----------



## tomasius (2. August 2007)

Schön, dass du deinen Beitrag weiter unten jetzt korrigiert hast.


----------



## Ketterechts (2. August 2007)

Mein erstes GT war auch mein teuerstes und zugleich das einzige , das ich mir neu beim Händler gekauft habe . 

Und so kams dazu .

1998 war es endlich mal wieder an der Zeit - ein neues Bike muss her - ein Fully sollte es schon sein , weil ein ungefedertes und ein mit Federgabel hatte ich schon . Bin dann Wochenlang umhergefahren und hab diverse Shops mit meiner Anwesentheit "beglückt" . Probefahrten gemacht und dann war es soweit - Shop stand fest , nur welches Bike es werden sollte nicht . Bin dann ein rotes LTS probegefahren - sehr nett - und dann sah ich IHN an der Wand hängen - LTS Thermoplast Rahmen mit Titanwippe - Preis 4500DM - krasse ******* , soviel Geld wollte ich eigentlich insgesamt ausgeben . Der Händler war aber totaler GT Freak - fuhr selber ein BB Zaskar mit allem was das Herz höher schlagen läßt .
Er legte den Rahmen auf die Tecke und meinte süffisant - Jetzt schaun wir mal nicht aufs Geld , sondern was fehlt uns zum Glück  
Rahmen - Gabel Rock Shox Judy XL - Steuersatz v. Syncros sowie Vorbau und Sattelstütze und ne 950er XTR Kurbel sammt Innenlager - alles was jetzt noch fehlte musste ich von meinem Sevysa abschrauben und dann konnte es losgehen - gesagt getan .
Kurze Zeit später wechselten 5650 DM den Besitzer und ich hielt ein Rahmenset in den Händen . So kann´s gehn .

Das Rad hab ich immernoch - wird nie verkauft werden und falls er jemals brechen sollte - werde ich Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen und mir wieder einen besorgen.

Vor drei Jahren hab ich dann mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und habe mir eine Ersatzdroge zugelegt - MTBs der frühen 90er - kommt auf Dauer teurer ist aber gesünder  

Was daraus geworden ist , seht ihr ja LINKS in meiner Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meik.t (2. August 2007)

habe gerade mit dem biken angefangen und mir ein gt avalanche 3.0 disc gekauft,so eins wie zur zeit bei ebay drin ist was haltet ihr von dem bike so zum anfang?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. August 2007)

meik.t schrieb:


> habe gerade mit dem biken angefangen und mir ein gt avalanche 3.0 disc gekauft,so eins wie zur zeit bei ebay drin ist was haltet ihr von dem bike so zum anfang?



Denke die Bremsen sind mit Bowdenzug, von denen halte ich nicht so viel. Meine haben schnell den Geist aufgegeben!!!
Rahmen ist eine gute Basis  und nach und nach kannst Du alles gegen bessere Teile wechseln. Das mache ich auch mit meinem Avalanche 2.0 2006 Disc. Kannst ja  mal Bilder von Deinem Bike reinstellen!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## meik.t (2. August 2007)

werde ich genauso machen,sobald etwas kaputt geht werde ich es durch bessere teile ersätzen.bilder werden die nächsten tage folgen


----------



## Kint (2. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mein erstes GT war gar kein MTB.



tom seh ich "links" einen AX 1090 ? zufrieden damit ? den konnte ich mir immer nicht leisten ... 

ansonsten erstes GT ein 1993er Karakoram Elite selbst beim Händler erstanden für (atemberaubende) 2200 Dm = 1100 .

gestohlen worden. 

neulich ne nummer kleiner beim e gekauft für 400. 13 Jahre spätter und ein Preisverfall von 800. geht sogar noch wie ich finde. wenn ich wieder eins in meiner Größe finde werde ich zuschlagen soviel ist sicher. wobei ich auch das zeitgleiche team avalanche nehmen würde -


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. August 2007)

Mein erstes GT war 1985 ein BMX (Performer). Dann kam Anfang der 90ziger das Outpost. Mittlerweile waren es 8 GT´s, wovon 6 noch in meinem Besitz sind.


----------



## Oh-Markus (2. August 2007)

Hi hi,
mein erstes GT war 1990 ein Stahl-Avalanche in weiß mit den Schneeflocken drauf (So wie es hier schon ein paar mal zu sehen war). Damals noch mit Starrgabel. 1992 habe ich es damals umgerüstet auf eine Magura 22. Hat trotz U-Brake Sockel prima funktioniert. Leider ist es dann 1996 unter mir zusammen gebrochen  . Und nein, ich gehöre nicht der 01 Tonnen Fraktion an. Hab es dann meinem Händler zurück gebracht und der hat es damals anstandslos umgetauscht.
Gegen eine geringes Zuzahlung hab ich dann einen BB Zaskar Rahmen bekommen. Der war ja schon immer mein Traum. Und seitdem wird er gefahren ... 
Der Nachfolger steht schon in der Garage. Hab mir vor Kurzem einen I-Drive Race Rahmen gekauft. Bis zum Winter soll der dann fertig aufgebaut sein ...

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## korat (3. August 2007)

mein richter 8.0 ist tatsächlich mein erstes und bisher einziges GT.
aber in gewisser weise war ein GT mein erstes mountainbike-erlebnis überhaupt, ein avalanche mit dx und daumies. diesen ersten ritt vergesse ich nie, und so bin ich ein GTist von anfang an. die rahmendetails fand ich unglaublich schön, den vorbau in wagenfarbe, der die hinten gekreuzten rohre optisch wieder aufgriff...
bereut habe ich meine damalige entscheidung für marin allerdings auch nie, denn die bauen manchmal auch ganz gute und schöne bikes.
überhaupt glaube ich hier schon oft gelesen zu haben, daß für einen GT-fizierten gern mal marin die zweite (erschwingliche) wahl war. interessant!


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. August 2007)

[OT]Marin war damals auch klasse! Mein erstes Mounty war ein Eldridge Grade - nachdem es gestohlen wurde kam ein Indian Fire Trail. Mannometer - das war eine Schönheit in Alu natur und blau eloxierten Komponenten, Starrgabel usw... . Nachdem auch das den Langfingern in die Hände geraten war, reichte das Geld endlich für ein Zaskar LE.[/OT]


----------



## redsandow (3. August 2007)

05/93,dahlmannstr,berlin,cali,nur mal kucken,1 monat später,viel viel geld,zaskar le bb,hab es immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (3. August 2007)

GT Timberline, 1993 neu gekauft, Foto habe ich leider keines mehr, sah aber genau so aus wie im '93er Katalog. Grünmetallic-schwarz, wunderhübsche Lackierung aber leider bleischwer (Chromoly-Hauptrohre!), supersteiler Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe, Shimano Altus Gruppe für 990 DM. 

Das war eher ein modernes Rentnerrad denn ein Mountainbike.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. August 2007)

*Mein erstes GT war ein GT Tequesta von 1991. Hatte Suntour Schaltung die wirklich nicht gut war! Die wurde  nach und nach durch  Shimano XT & XTR ersetzt. War echt ein geiles Rad!!!
Habe es 1996 an einen Nachbarn der es unbedingt haben wollte füt 1000DM verkauft!  War zwar ein super Preis aber trotzem könnte ich mir heute in den Ar..... beissen! 
Nach einem Jahr wurde Ihm das Rad gestohlen und tauchte nach 6Jahren fünf Häuser weiter ziemlich runtergekommen auf   Leider konnte man es nichtmehr retten, da der Rahmen durchgerostet war! Hätte ich das gewust, wäre es bei mir geblieben!!!
Hier mal Bilder die ich mal im Netz vom GT Tequesta gefunden hatte. Habe leider keine von meinem!!!*


----------



## jedinightmare (5. August 2007)

1989er Avalanche... leider ist die gesamte Kiste mit Fotos von damals bei irgendeinem Umzug abhanden gekommen - nur das ist geblieben.





Der Rahmen lebt übrigens heute noch, ein Freund von mir fährt den. Wir haben den professionell chemisch entlacken und neu lackieren lassen (jaja, Mountainbiker schützen die Umwelt. Ist klar.) Trotz des Alters von nunmehr 18 Jahren war der Rahmen fast komplett rostfrei. Spricht für GT.

Und ja -  das T-Shirt war weiß.


----------



## gremlino (6. August 2007)

1996 - LTS mit Titanwippe - fahre ich heute noch mindestens einmal pro Woche


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

HEUTE fertig geworden! Juchu  




Daggi


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Kennengelernt habe ich die Marke GT ich glaube ca. 93, als ein Händler an meinem täglichen Nachhause-Weg ein rotes RTS 3 im Schaufenster stehen hatte, leisten konnte ich mir damals leider nicht, auch nicht mit Inzahlungnahme meines dort gekauften Scott. Ich glaub das stand locker 2 Jahre im Schaufenster ... kurz bevor ich das Geld zusammen hatte, wurde es aus dem Schaufenster geklaut und es wurde leider nicht mein erstes GT.

Mein erstes GT besitze ich seit knapp 2 Monaten, ein 97er Backwoods + 97er Bomber Z2, komplett neu aufgebaut mit LX/XT-Mix:






Es ist mein erstes GT, aber es wird nicht das einzige GT bleiben! Wieso hat mir keiner gesacht, das die Dinger süchtig machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es ist mein erstes GT, aber es wird nicht das einzige GT bleiben! Wieso hat mir keiner gesacht, das die Dinger süchtig machen?



Schau in meine Signatur 

Und sag nicht, Du seiest nicht gewarnt gewesen.


----------



## Stemmel (13. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es ist mein erstes GT, aber es wird nicht das einzige GT bleiben! Wieso hat mir keiner gesacht, das die Dinger süchtig machen?



Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass es ein "no-Name" tut...  Bis ich einmal Mannis Avalanche fahren durfte, weil meine Freundin mein Rad fuhr.  

Und nun ist es passiert: Siehe Signatur!  

Daggi


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass es ein "no-Name" tut...  Bis ich einmal Mannis Avalanche fahren durfte, weil meine Freundin mein Rad fuhr.
> 
> Und nun ist es passiert: Siehe Signatur!
> 
> Daggi



Mein erstes und einzige NoName war ein Quelle Mars für 299,- Mark glaub ich, glaub nach der Wende, danach Scott, 2x Wheeler, Univega. Letzteres habe ich noch, aber es muss weg, brauch Geld fürs Zaskar 

Daggi, sehr schönes Rad, viel Spass damit. Wann kommt das näxte?


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Daggi, sehr schönes Rad, viel Spass damit. Wann kommt das näxte?



Danke!  Aber jetzt kann nur noch ein Rad kommen, wenn ein anderes ein neues Zuhause gefunden hat... Mehr geht nun wirklich nicht mehr, denn irgendwie ist unser drittes Zimmer im zweiten Stock einer Mietwohnung für mehr nicht mehr geeignet...  

Daggi


----------



## schlawittchen (21. August 2007)

mein erstes GT is n GT chucker 1.0 n dirtbike und bis jetzt top im zustand


----------



## wolli101 (21. August 2007)

Hallo  Miteinander,

mein erstes GT war ein 92er oder 93 Tequesta, so genau weiss ich das nicht mehr. Der merkwürdige Farbton hieß "puple haze" und es war - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht - mit einer Suntour X1-Gruppe ausgestattet. Die Suntour-Komponenten waren aber bereits nach kürzester Zeit defekt und wurden wahllos gegen Shimano-Teile ersetzt. Die Kiste dient einem Kumpel heute noch als "Bahnhofsflittchen" und ich bin mir sicher, dass der Rahmen nicht klein zu kriegen ist. 
In einem Anfall von Nostalgiewahn habe ich mir letzten Monat in der Bucht ein Tequesta von 95 geschossen, dessen Rahmen mir aber leider ein wenig zu klein ist. Aber an der Wohnzimmerwand ist ja zum Glück noch Platz...

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2009)

So, ich habe tief gegraben. Nicht nur in den Tiefen des gallischen Dorfes, sondern auch in meinem Schreibtisch. Dabei fiel mir folgendes in die Hände:





Etwa '95 gekauft, da das Zaskar einfach viel zu weit weg war. Und das Backwoods war finanziell schon ne echt harte Nummer! Aber, es lebt noch immer. Verändert, aber nicht minder schön: 





Aber die Psycho K's in skinnwall vermisse ich etwas.


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2009)

mein ersten kontakt mit gt hatte ich vor gut 10 jahren. mein bruder hatte ein team rts rahmen günstig ( naja für gute 1000 dm damals ) bekommen und mit judy dh und hs33 aufgebaut. seit dem wollte ich immer eins haben. die letzten gut 14 jahre bin ich merida, fat, trek und diverse andere gefahren. vor 2 jahren konnte ich ein rts schießen und war angefixt. das rts hab ich nicht mehr. aktuell baue ich ein backwoods als ssp auf, ein talera als "monstercrosser ssp" ist aktuell mein absoluter liebling, mein lts mit lefty dürfte ja auch bekannt sein

für die nächsten 2 jahre ist ein umbau des lts geplant, ebenso soll noch ein altes stahl gt als fette ratte für die stadt aufgebaut werden, ein rts möchte ich gerne auch nochmal haben...so richtig in original aufgebaut und edel.. und mein leftykram.......naja evtl kommt der an ein aktuellen gt rahmen...mal schauen.....


irgendwie ist es schon faszinierend wie eine marke einen so in den bann ziehen kann. aktuelle räder find ich soooooooo öde.
liegt wohl daran das so ein gt von vielen der jugendtraum war, den man schlicht nicht bezahlen konnte und heute für nen guten preis sich leisten kann.

mein traumrad ist zwar nach wie vor ein klein adroit/attitude aber das kommt wohl erst wenn ich die gt macke mit diversen rädern abgedeckt hab



@tofu: watn dat fürn kettenspanner da am backwoods? kannst du da mal ein bild von machen?!


----------



## Stemmel (30. September 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Danke!  Aber jetzt kann nur noch ein Rad kommen, wenn ein anderes ein neues Zuhause gefunden hat... Mehr geht nun wirklich nicht mehr, denn irgendwie ist unser drittes Zimmer im zweiten Stock einer Mietwohnung für mehr nicht mehr geeignet...
> 
> Daggi





...Neue Wohnung ist zwischenzeitlich realisiert und auch der Zuwachs an Rädern hat sich eingestellt...


----------



## Manni1599 (30. September 2009)

stemmel schrieb:


> ...neue wohnung ist zwischenzeitlich realisiert und auch der zuwachs an rädern hat sich eingestellt...



Das kann ich so bestätigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @tofu: watn dat fürn kettenspanner da am backwoods? kannst du da mal ein bild von machen?!



könnte eventuell so ein kore sein...


----------



## planetsmasher (30. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> .
> überhaupt glaube ich hier schon oft gelesen zu haben, daß für einen GT-fizierten gern mal marin die zweite (erschwingliche) wahl war. interessant!


 
ist wirklich interessant. wobei damals in den 90ern Marin nicht unbedingt sehr viel erschwinglicher als GT war. Sauteuer waren die für nen Schüler alle. Hat sich aber damals dann eben zuerst mit nem GT ergeben .(die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis hab ich in den Sommerferien aufm Bau verdient  - die 1. Hilti vergisst Man(n) nie!)
Wahrscheinlich hab ichs deshalb immernoch. Wurde einfach mit Blut, Schweiss und Tränen erkauft. Das Terramoto. Bald Terramöto.
Weil ich aber immerschon auch noch nen Marin wollte, Idealerweis eins aus DIDAN oder wenigstens verchromtes Alu und es dann als City-SSP aufbauen wollte und ich dafür ja schon den Cruiser hab und der Fahrradkeller eh schon überquillt und ich ja nen RR auch noch wollte (ich such ja immernoch meine Form - hab aber schon den BMI von Iggy Pop) usw usw usw
long story short: hab mir am WE nen Marin Rennrad-Rahmen geschossen und damit 2 Wünsche mit einem Bike erfüllt. Ist halt nur kein Titan. Mehr davon im Ketzer-Thread sobald ichs in Händen halte...


Marcus "Iggy" Planetsmasher


----------



## daywalker71 (30. September 2009)

Hi

Mein erstes GT war 1998 ein LTS. Zufällig damals nen neues Rahmen/Gabelset erstanden und los gings...

War nen klasse Radl mit den allseits geliebten HS33 (hier John Tomac Rot) Maguras. Ansonsten komplett Shimano XT.


----------



## tofu1000 (30. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @tofu: watn dat fürn kettenspanner da am backwoods? kannst du da mal ein bild von machen?!





aggressor2 schrieb:


> könnte eventuell so ein kore sein...



Genau so einer isses! Schön, dass es die noch gibt. Das war damals eines der halwegs erschwinglichen "Tuning-Teilchen" für mich (60DM). Deshalb musste er auch mit. Aber leicht geändert: Er spannt jetzt nicht mehr, wie original, nach innen, sondern nach außen.


----------



## Supermurkser (2. Oktober 2009)

GT.

Es war im Frühjahr 1994.Meine langjährige Beziehung war am Ende.Nun.Ich daheimgehockt und siniert.Leere.Mir kam in den Kopf:such dir was wo du abgelenkt bist.Mach Sport,geh weg auf Disco.Aber mach was.Disco... klar.Ich bin Samstags zu einem Radhändler .Ich hatte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt null Plan von MTB`s.
Gehört hatte ich davon,ja.Die Verkäuferin fragte mich was ich denn suche.Sie meinte die Preisspanne liegt bei ca 400-2900 DM (damals)Sinnvoll wäre es das ich erstmal mit einem günstigem Rad einsteige da man ja nicht weiß ob einem das MTB fahren überhaupt liege.Sie hätte aber auch kein Problem damit mir das Topmodell zu Verkaufen .Sie schlug mir ein rotes GT Outpost vor.500 DM.Mit Acera Austattung und Starrgabel.Ca 14 KG schwer.
Ich daheim und los.Voller Elan losgeprescht.Nach ca 3 km die erste Steigung.Nach relativ kurzer Zeit musste ich absteigen.Das Herz Hämmerte.14kg Bike und meine schlechte Konstitution.....
Egal.Irgendwie war ich Infiziert.Nach einigen Monaten machte ich Vortschritte.Nun war das Bleischwere GT nix mehr.Es folgte ein Rad von Radsport Bornemann-Kassel.Leicht,Alurahmen,XT komplett.Ich hatte Blut geleckt.Es folgten Rennräder,leichte Fullys.
Etliche Tausend Kilometer und  viele Marathons später kam ich wieder zu GT zurück.Ich erlag einem 1997 Zaskar....natürlich Ball-Burnished.Das hat heute einen Platz im Trockenen.Neben meinem Rennrad und dem Ghost Scandium Fully fahre ich noch ein 1997 GT Terramoto.Mein liebstes Rad neben dem Zaskar.
So kam ich zu GT.


----------



## Fluffi (3. Oktober 2009)

Habe keine Bilder oder Rechnungen mehr, also aus´m Kopf.

1988-Das allererste möchtegern mtb. Ein Klipper. Für den Virus hat´s gereicht.

1988-Ein Jamis Rahmen mit DX Ausstatung. Sehr geil, hartgelötete Muffen und nachpoliert. Sah aus wie aus einem Guß. Mußte weg, damit das Geld für´s nächste da ist. Schüler halt. Ärgert mich aber bis heute.

1992-*Das erste* *GT*. *Ein Karakoram*. Leider hatte ich nicht lange Spaß drann, weil bei einem Kettenklemmer hinten die Achsaufnahme gebrochen ist. Keine Ahnung warum die an einem mtb da Stellschrauben reinbauen und den Rahmen schwächen. Das ist doch kein Rennrad.

1992-Wurde problemlos getauscht gegen ein Tequesta. Die Karakoram waren grad alle und das Tequesta hatte nicht den Konstruktionsfehler, also was solls.

1999-Das Tempest beim Händler gesehen. Nur billige Teile verbaut, egal ist Auslaufmodell und billiger. Her damit ! Zu hause komplett zerlegt, die billigen Teile als ungebraucht verhökert, XT Teile dranngeknallt und neu aufgebaut. Rest ist Geschichte.

Übrigens. Das Tequesta an Vatter verschenkt, es läuft dank des XT-Paketes immer noch einwandfrei.


----------

